
Google Truth 1.0, a simpler AssertJ: assertThat(text).contains(“test gmail.com”) - cpovirk
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2019/07/truth-10-fluent-assertions-for-java-and.html
======
draw_down
Why `assertThat(...)` instead of just `assert(...)`? There is such a strange
tendency to make testing stuff, specifically, read like English.

~~~
cpovirk
Sorry, not sure how I missed this comment earlier.

`assert` is a keyword in Java, so we can't use it as a method name:

[https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/technotes/guides/langu...](https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/technotes/guides/language/assert.html)

